# Ergo vs Frame Backpack?



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

For those who have one or both of these, could you tell me the pros and cons of it? I really want a back carrier, for around the house and outside walks as well.

Thanks


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, they're really different. We have a frame pack that we used w/dd for a loooong time (like till she was about 5, but she's light - almost 7 and not yet 50 lbs). I've used it once for ds, but bundled him loads so he wouldn't fall through the leg hole and so he'd stay warm on a windy day. we walked about 3 miles.

The frame pack is way easier on your own skeleton and muscles. It takes the weight, instead of you. However, you do not have skin to skin (or clothes to clothes) contact with your baby, you can only wear them on your back, and you can't 'get' to them, someone else has to fix their hat, get them a spit rag, etc. The frame pack is meant for bigger babies who have very good head/neck control.

the soft carrier can be used front or back, and takes some, but not as much, of the weight off your back/shoulders. You can usually breastfeed in them (easier w/some than others). You can use a soft carrier much earlier than a frame pack - like from birth almost. They're less bulky when you wear them, so easier to wear around the house etc.

We have a first journey (www.first-journey.com) if you are interested in buying something used for a lot less money. It's a canadian version of the ergo. our ds just prefers slings, he stays happy for a lot longer in a sling. my dd loved the carrier so go figure!? We'll use slings around the house and even out and about until he's big enough for the frame pack, which I prefer because I have a 'weak' back. Anyway, we'd like to sell it for about 30$. For around the house and journeys of say less than 2 miles, it's the wtg. Also for stuff like fairs, theme parks etc., it's a much easier way to have baby, as you can put them on your back for a while, and turn them to the front to nurse and sleep. W/ a frame pack you have to stop and take them out, nurse them, put them back in and then get them to sleep. But for longer journeys, say 2-3 miles+, you may want the frame pack as the baby grows and gets heavier.

Good luck!! andy


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info.

I actually have a mei tai hip carrier, and a Maya and two snuglis :LOL
I guess I should've mentioned that first








I love the mei tai hip, but would like something for my back. I'm not loving the Maya, but did love the kangaroo carry.
Dh is wanting a frame backpack b/c it looks cooler








I'm not sure which I'd like, which is why I'm asking all the experienced moms here









I'm hoping for something to use to get stuff done, but thinking the ergo would be better for around the house, but a frame for long walks


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

well, i can't speak for using a frame backpack. we tried and tried to find one, but i'm just barely 5 ft tall, and not one frame pack fit me. so we got a kangakid, which was not too bad. when my son was older, i discovered the ergo, and it's possible i'll never use anything else.

i don't know what i'd do if we were headed for some heavy-duty hiking/camping. i suppose dh would probably carry him. however, i regularly carry my 22 month old (both in front and on my back) with the ergo - and today i walked over 2 miles with him very comfortably.

so i guess this is just my plug for the greatness of the ergo. HTH.


----------



## PinkPixie (Apr 28, 2005)

I made a little comparitive list between the Ergo and a framed backpack (mine is a trailblazer). I had been using the framed bp with my first two for everything from tending to other children to housework to shopping. I bought the Ergo







when DD was 4 months and now that is all I use, and I use it all the time I need my hands free.

Ergo vs. Framed backpack

weight: ergo is light (less than a lb.) framed is heavier

transportability: ergo is compact and comes with fabric carry case while the backpack takes up alot of room in the car.

ease of use: Ergo has a learning curve (took me two weeks to get the hang of it) while framed is very easy.

comfort: Ergo is very comfy even with a 39lb. 3 yo inside, framed backpack get's hot under all the large padded straps. Also find it very difficult to kneel to pick something up when a heavier child is inside (I even keeled over backwards when I tried to get up after picking up a toy on the floor :LOL ).

baby weight distribution: Ergo, baby is right-up against your back like a sling and baby's weight is well distributed around you hips. Framed: baby is away from you body which puts more strain on your back and might cause you to loose your balance.

Head support: Even thought the Ergo comes with a fabric head support, DD hates it and wakes up when I put it over her head. She sleeps alot in the Ergo and I try to keep her head against my back. Framed: the boys would always rest their head forward on the straps.

Sun protection: Ergo has no shade, Framed is good for outdoor because of the sunshade hood.

Hope it helps, IMO I recommend the Ergo


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

about the framed carrier that was as soon as DD could reach the frame, she'd put her feet on the frame and stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down... fun for her, I'm sure, but a PITA for whoever was wearing the frame.

susie


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

THanks so much!

I'm forwarding this to dh, he wanted the frame b/c it looked cooler









Going to save for the ergo!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

We have both the Ergo and a frame backpack (Deuter). My dh carries our almost 3 year old in the frame pack for the same reason your dh wants one.







But the Ergo is SO functional and just as comfy. THough it does not have the storage space of the frame pack.

I use the Ergo for our 1 year old ds. So....we end up using both actually. But for short walks and around the house - Ergo all the way.









Although... another thing to think about. I think the frame pack would be cooler for the summer... oh, just get both! LOL!


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

I have both (and a Sutemi)

I think the framed back pack (I have a Kelty) is good for longer hikes. It distributed the weight better, however as a pp said, it is hard to bend over to pick anything up. The framed pack is also HEAVY ( I would have gotten a Tough Traveler if I had to do it again). It adjusts super quickly so that both DH & I can easily wear it.

The Ergo is easy to use & lightweight, but I cannot imagine using it for any hikes over about 1 hr.

Loree

PS Since DS has gotten bigger, I am sorry to say I've resorted to using the jogger stroller when I go hiking -- it's just easier for me to push the stroller up all of those hills!!!


----------

